# Don't do grocery store pickups on Lyft.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, throw that out the window because you're on a streak. Anyway, I go to pick the person up for ride 3 of 3. I knew it would be some idiot i'd be picking up. So I arrive at the grocery store and this place is hopping. So I do the smart thing and stand with flashers on in the handicap space. I phone the PAX and I see him 30 feet away. Instead of him coming to me, I had to drive to him. I thought it would be safer in the parking space to load up instead of traffic whizzing by him. Apparently we we're on 2 different pages. So what felt like 2 mins of waiting for it to be totally clear, I finally get to the PAX. I don't know why he couldn't walk to me. 

So he loads up a small amount of groceries and I start the trip. 2 STOPS. Ah, great. So now he wants to stop at the convenience store. So of course it's busy as hell and his groceries are in the trunk. Then it's a left turn out of there to get to his home. Tons of traffic on a 25 MPH 2 lane road. A huge pickup wants to turn left into the store. So it was just mayhem getting out of there. Luckily I made the left out of there by a small window.

So then I get to within probably 50 feet of his house which isn't good enough he wants me to make this left to get even close. So it's fine I will do this since my prince has groceries, but it's just another annoyance. So I get him a bit closer and get the huge tip of $0.00. I was 99% sure he wouldn't tip in the first place.

The big blessing that comes from all of this is I get to rate him 3 stars. I'll never pickup him again unless he uses a different account. I hope the other drivers have this guy because it kind of ruins you're day. So maybe this was a good shuffle opportunity initially, but it's even better since I won't have to take him again.

The funny part of it is the next ride went 99% smooth and the guy tipped $3.50 without any groceries, or stops.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

June132017 said:


> Well, throw that out the window because you're on a streak. Anyway, I go to pick the person up for ride 3 of 3. I knew it would be some idiot i'd be picking up. So I arrive at the grocery store and this place is hopping. So I do the smart thing and stand with flashers on in the handicap space. I phone the PAX and I see him 30 feet away. Instead of him coming to me, I had to drive to him. I thought it would be safer in the parking space to load up instead of traffic whizzing by him. Apparently we we're on 2 different pages. So what felt like 2 mins of waiting for it to be totally clear, I finally get to the PAX. I don't know why he couldn't walk to me.
> 
> So he loads up a small amount of groceries and I start the trip. 2 STOPS. Ah, great. So now he wants to stop at the convenience store. So of course it's busy as hell and his groceries are in the trunk. Then it's a left turn out of there to get to his home. Tons of traffic on a 25 MPH 2 lane road. A huge pickup wants to turn left into the store. So it was just mayhem getting out of there. Luckily I made the left out of there by a small window.
> 
> ...


Dude, that's a one star rating, all day. Sheesh!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Dude, that's a one star rating, all day. Sheesh!


Yeah I guess so. I wonder what happens when i'm driving and the only driver. Then he requests a ride.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

June132017 said:


> Yeah I guess so. I wonder what happens when i'm driving and the only driver. Then he requests a ride.


Simple, he's SOL!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Simple, he's SOL!


I hope so. Sometimes I swear I turn "last ride on" and then it doesn't activate, or turns back on. The menu changed though over the last few years. So it used to be super easy to make sure you're on the last ride, now it's like a hidden menu.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Well, throw that out the window because you're on a streak.



I suspect that one of the purposes of the Streak Bonus is to get drivers to accept jobs that they would not accept under other conditions. Lyft knows damned well what drivers want and do not want. 



June132017 said:


> Instead of him coming to me, I had to drive to him.
> 2 STOPS.
> get to within probably 50 feet of his house which isn't good enough he wants me to make this left to get even close.
> 
> ...



Your suspicions were well founded. The first three lines of the quote were the three hints that you received that you were getting ZERO tip. Demanding, troublesome customers almost NEVER tip. Customers who want stops rarely tip. In the cab business, while most of the demanding customers will tip something, there are those who do not tip and their number is higher than that of the public in general. The demanding customer in the cab business do, however, tip VERY poorly.

This is why on Uber/Lyft I will balk at any demand beyond Point A to Point B. I might help a lady put her suitcase into the trunk or put an elderly person's groceries at the door, but beyond that, I balk. I will tell the demanding customer straight up that I do not have time to deal with his demand. Uber/Lyft pay me poorly as it is to transport him. They pay next to nothing for the time required to honour the ridiculous request. Further, do not tell me that I have blown a tip as the overwhelming majority of customers who make such demands never intended to tip from the beginning.

If it is a cab customer, I tell him that I do not do_______________due to past bad experiences with paltry tips.



June132017 said:


> The big blessing that comes from all of this is I get to rate him 3 stars.


 [/QUOTE]
^^^^^^^^Never mind, he already has mentioned it.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> that's a one star rating,





June132017 said:


> I wonder what happens when i'm driving and the only driver. Then he requests a ride.


One of the few things that I do like about Gr*yft* is that you can make sure that you never get a job again if you do not like it. Frequently, I will award what I call the "prophylactic three stars". I award this to a customer who is otherwise acceptable, but I do not like the trip, usually because of the destination. There are other factors, such as its being a time consuming trip which makes it unprofitable. Given Uber/Lyft's garbage 1979 cab rates, I do not have time to run time consuming jobs. If I can see that the customer takes the same or similar trip frequently, I award the Prophylactic Three Stars to make sure that I never see this person again. 

I had to do it yesterday on Lyft, in fact. Similarly to Original Poster, I was working a three for eighteen Streak Bonus. Job Two pops up at the Washington Hospital Centre. Normally, I will decline pings at medical facilities, as far too many of them are third party rides. Third party rides, ESPECIALLY those from medical facilities, are usually NOTHING but TROUBLE. I hate declining medical facility jobs, as the dolphins in the tuna catch are that deserving medical workers and professionals must wait longer for the next ant to fetch them. Still profits come first, people come later, if at all. The person that I got was fine. In fact, she actually understood that she could not change the destination as it was a third party ride (I got Gr*yft*'s message about that when I opened the job). A relative called her while the trip was in progress. From her end of the conversation, I guessed that the relative wanted her to go there instead of home. As an Italian speaker, I can decipher Spanish, so I told her that she was correct, she could not change the destination. She was interested in how I managed to decipher her conversation, so the trip was pleasant. Still, I do not want any more pings from this third party account, so I awarded her three stars.

I had another one, job fifteen of a fifteen for one-hundred fifteen bonus. It was further from me than I usually am willing to chase, but, it was job fifteen, so I accepted it. One of the annoying things about Gr*yft* is sometimes is gives you only the place name, sometimes the street address. Usually I prefer the street address, but there are times when I wish that I had the place name. On this one, I got the street address. It looked allright until I was half a mile from it. I then realised that it was a Safeway. OH GOODY! I chased all this way for a minimum. This, of course, caused me to be careless and not pre-arrive the job. She is toes to the kerb, gets in with only one bag. I open the job and it is a time consuming, long, unprofitable job. As I am one of the few Uber/Lyft drivers who actually does know where he is going, I realise that completion of this trip will require the use of certain roads that I hate. Trips requiring the use of said roads are automatic one stars. It took me forever, the payoff was garbage, I was sure that the one star was in order. My day total showed up on screen. It reflected my fifteen job bonus. Suddenly, the total jumped again by five and change. I figured someone had given me a tip, so I went through the jobs. The unprofitable one was at the top of the list, so I learned quickly that it was my one star. Fortunately, on Lyft, you have twenty four hours to change the rating. I gave the lady her five stars. Even with the tip, the job was still not profitable, but, she did what she could. A five dollar and change tip is nothing at which anyone should sneer. I would like to make sure that I never get this trip again, but, if she is going to tip like that, I really can not quarrel with it. Further, I do not want to give this lady a poor rating so that other drivers will not fetch her. She is doing her part by tipping well.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> . It took me forever, the payoff was garbage, I was sure that the one star was in order.


I really don't use the 3 star option very often. I guess i'm becoming a veteran driver because i'm accelerating my use of it. Why should I care to pick them up if the rider doesn't make some effort to tip?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ok Not only was the pax stupid but the driver was also a idiot .
Two stops . Pick up pax . You see the stops . Cancel the ride Tell pax to get out . You do not stop .
Get better pax . You know there not going further then 3 or 4 miles .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why are you terrified to tell a pax no i am not doing it get out ? 
You will soon get a pax that wants to go to a long drive through . Wait 30 minutes for the food . You will do it and be on here complaining to us.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ok Not only was the pax stupid but the driver was also a idiot .
> Two stops . Pick up pax . You see the stops . Cancel the ride Tell pax to get out . You do not stop .
> Get better pax . You know there not going further then 3 or 4 miles .


That would ruin my streak. Yeah, luckily he only went 3 miles LOL.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Yeah I guess so. I wonder what happens when i'm driving and the only driver. Then he requests a ride.


Being in a small community I know the answer to this. You get the ride anyway. I one starred a pax five times one week.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

June132017 said:


> Well, throw that out the window because you're on a streak. Anyway, I go to pick the person up for ride 3 of 3. I knew it would be some idiot i'd be picking up. So I arrive at the grocery store and this place is hopping. So I do the smart thing and stand with flashers on in the handicap space. I phone the PAX and I see him 30 feet away. Instead of him coming to me, I had to drive to him. I thought it would be safer in the parking space to load up instead of traffic whizzing by him. Apparently we we're on 2 different pages. So what felt like 2 mins of waiting for it to be totally clear, I finally get to the PAX. I don't know why he couldn't walk to me.
> 
> So he loads up a small amount of groceries and I start the trip. 2 STOPS. Ah, great. So now he wants to stop at the convenience store. So of course it's busy as hell and his groceries are in the trunk. Then it's a left turn out of there to get to his home. Tons of traffic on a 25 MPH 2 lane road. A huge pickup wants to turn left into the store. So it was just mayhem getting out of there. Luckily I made the left out of there by a small window.
> 
> ...


You know you not always find the pax, especially when they need a moving van. You got the option to wait and cancel with no show on that cases and the streak won’t be interrupted .


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Being in a small community I know the answer to this. You get the ride anyway. I one starred a pax five times one week.


I agree, I 1⭐ the same needy lady 2 times in the same week, the third time I just shuffled and moved on. Lyft says you won't be matched, however when you are the only driver in the area you will be matched again.


----------

